# anyone know why i can’t get on mytime?



## ybx2 (Sep 8, 2021)

the app says im not authorized because i told a leave of absence last week due to covid, now i’ve been back at my dc for 4 days and still can’t clock in or login to mytime. i emailed HR about it but they haven’t responded.


----------



## LK18 (Sep 8, 2021)

The system probably still thinks your on leave. You can go on pay and benefits and then Leave Pro to confirm that your LoA dates were correct. If they are, it’s just being slow to update. I’ve seen it take it as long as a week or two to get back with it.


ybx2 said:


> the app says im not authorized because i told a leave of absence last week due to covid, now i’ve been back at my dc for 4 days and still can’t clock in or login to mytime. i emailed HR about it but they haven’t responded.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2021)

Talk to your hr asap


----------



## ybx2 (Sep 9, 2021)

any advice?


----------



## LK18 (Sep 9, 2021)

ybx2 said:


> any advice?


Well it let you logged in which means your in the system. Just look like they haven’t scheduled you any shifts like it says lol. Which is why you wouldn’t be able to clock in.


----------

